# Pontiac - fiero!



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

My buddy has one. Great car, keep extra ignition coils with you. 

Decently quick but doesn't handle THAT great for a car of that size. Its pretty heavy still.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Saw the other post first. https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/fastest-car-you-ever-drove-655131/


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to have one. I think it was an '86. V6 and a four speed. It was actually a pretty good car. Lightweight (2700 pounds), and the gears were spaced just right. I drove the snot out of it, and it mostly survived.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Lightweight in terms of totals...but not for a car of that size to be perfectly honest. Comparable MR2's were about 400+ lbs lighter which is a lot when you figure that is either 19% heavier or 16% lighter (depending on your comparison anchor point). 


Still a great car and a bunch of guys do the 3.8L supercharged swap on them and they really scoot then.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

AH, another world, comments, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

More than a little ironic that people in product marketing came up with the name "Fiero" for a car whose engine caught fire and ended the production of the vehicle. At least these cars did not incinerate their occupants as with the Ford Pinto and Ford Crown Victoria cars.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Youtube has a few videos of them burning.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

But they have their fans, too, and not just cooling under the hood.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Whats up with the dude in the first video and his commentary on folks doing their jobs...? What an asshat.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Whats up with the dude in the first video and his commentary on folks doing their jobs...? What an asshat.


Didn't like his commentary, either. 

I can tell you, though, I've seen a few Flaming Fieros first hand for myself along the LA freeways. 

At least they have more glam than the Ford Pintos did.


----------

